# mixing whole milk and soy milk?



## Dente deLion (Nov 27, 2006)

In trying to spruce up DS's diet, I've been thinking about buying hormone-free milk. But jeepers that stuff is pricey! So I was wondering if I could buy soy milk too (also costly, but not as bad) and mix them together, for three benefits: better taste, better economy, more protein. But I'm not sure they'd mix well. Has anyone tried this? If it doesn't work maybe I'll just use soy milk for cooking, but I thought it was worthwhile to ask.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

If you are trying to avoid the hormones in milk, then why would you try to dr. it up wit soy milk? Soy has an estrogen like effect as well, not to mention it's simply not very healthy. Even organic soy can be gm'd and the only soy worth taking a second glance at is fermented. Soy is very hard for the body to properly digest, so in general you'll get the bad parts of it before any of the good...what little there is. 

It's worth the cost in the long run to either get farm raised raw milk (perferably your own, but if that's not an option...), goat is better, or organic(be picky since many of these aren't all that good quality either) milk. If you want to up some health bennies, use coconut milk (not as a drinking milk, but for cooking or in smoothies). It's not cheep, but anything that is healthy, in the end has it's price. 

What does his diet look like in general? Why do you feel the need to up his protein? There are other good, healthy options to upping protein w/o adding soy to the diet.

Reese


----------



## patnewmex (Aug 11, 2006)

reese said:


> Soy has an estrogen like effect as well, not to mention it's simply not very healthy.


The estrogen in a plant is very different from the estrogen from an animal. Soy milk has worked for Billions (not millions) of people in Asia for years on end. There is nothing wrong with it. The only part of it that is hard for your body to digest is the same sugars that you find in any kind of legume. Really, Soy milk is not bad for you. If you feel it is, I'd love to the the links to your information. 

Edited to delete really horrible information. :grump:


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Despite it's benefits....soy milks tastes so awful!! I've tried & just can't stand it. Gag.


----------



## georgec (Jul 9, 2007)

Soy milk has been coming down in price, I think we pay about $2.40 a half gallon. I think soy milk tastes fine in cereal, but I don't drink it straight. I've never been a big milk drinker either. Another option is rice milk, I really like the flavor, but it has very little protein; the price is slightly higher than soy milk if you can find it in half gallons. My favorite milk is Almond milk, but it is pretty pricey at about $5 per half gallon; the flavor though is wonderful, it has a slightly nutty, sweet, smooth creamy taste.


----------



## georgec (Jul 9, 2007)

Txsteader said:


> Despite it's benefits....soy milks tastes so awful!! I've tried & just can't stand it. Gag.


Have you tried Silk soy milk. The taste is not bad, just so long as you don't expect it to taste like cow's milk. My kids love it, they also like the soy yogurt.


----------



## patnewmex (Aug 11, 2006)

Try RICE milk! Or Almond milk or....lots of choices out there. Forgot to mention it.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

wow, i have not seen so much incorrect information in one place at once in a long time, good job...this must be a joke, right?

Dairy products are the major cause to 65 percent of the American population being overweight.
* Milk accounts for 40 percent of the 4 pound of food an average American eats daily; however, it contains no fiber, and is filled with saturated fat and cholesterol.
* A glass of milk is 49 percent fat and the lower fat milk (like 2% milk) is only slightly lower in fat. 

please provide links to studies to support the first two claims, and as to the third claim, how can a glass of milk be 49% fat, when the most whole milk can be is 5% fat?

but then again, this is a joke?


----------



## FUNKY PIONEER (Sep 20, 2005)

reese said:


> If you are trying to avoid the hormones in milk, then why would you try to dr. it up wit soy milk? Soy has an estrogen like effect as well, not to mention it's simply not very healthy
> Reese


No kidding. Soy is terrible for you. Look into getting raw milk if you really want to improve health.


----------



## Dente deLion (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, I was worried that it was a ridiculous question to post amidst so many other people's far larger problems. Who knew it would cause such controversy? 

I did get some helpful ideas, though, so thank you. What I will probably do is buy the hormone-free milk and then buy an additional carton of "fake milk" so we can try them all in various ways and see how it goes.

Thanks again, everybody.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

patnewmex Your book has an obvious agenda...what is it's title? I sure wouldn't use and take it as almighty answers or even as a valid resource. Sounds like something PETA would put out or promote. I can spend hours digging up opposition information to what you have, I won't though, I don't have time nor the energy right now to do so. 

I also implied and/or stated that it's preferable for raw (goat) from ones own healthy animals, or a local farmers healthy animals, not from commercial cows. I also stated to choose wisely if choosing even organic milk, since there are some that are less on the up and up as others. 

I have researched this extensivly for years, as well as personal experience...but nobody ever takes that as a source...I don't agree with your assesment of your research, as you don't agree with mine. 

I still stand on using coconut milk as an alternative to mammilian milk. 

Reese


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

If a vegetable product is said to be organic it can not be genetically modified. This includes soy beans.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I liked the flavor of soy milk when I tried it a few years ago, but it gives me digestive distress. :help: 

I have a friend who is a farmer, and he does a small amount of acreage every year in soybeans. I'd like to know more about soy milk production because I wouldn't eat those beans or anything made from them. Ick. The plants are black and mildewed at harvest. Not to mention the chemicals and herbicides they use on the fields.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Quoted from above:
A glass of milk is 49 percent fat and the lower fat milk (like 2% milk) is only slightly lower in fat. 

I think you mean that the percentage of fat calories in milk is 49% of the total calorie count.

From Harvard on calcium:
http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritionsource/calcium.html


----------



## patnewmex (Aug 11, 2006)

http://www.warriorfitnessworld.com/articles/2007/06/soy_milk_vs_cow_milk.php

I don't have this book. Just did a quick Google search. I'm working 50+ hours a week and this forum is something I spend about 15 minutes per day on for entertainment. There are better sources out there for milk vs soymilk. I just can't stand that America has been duped by the dairy board on having to drink milk. 

I would never ever condone drinking cow's milk for adults as a routine habit. I just heard another report (on Public Radio) on how humans are not meant to digest COW's milk period and how you are not supposed to drink Mother's milk past the weaning stage because you can no longer digest the sugars in it.

I don't drink any kind of milk. It simply isn't necessary. 

pat


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

georgec said:


> Have you tried Silk soy milk. The taste is not bad, just so long as you don't expect it to taste like cow's milk. My kids love it, they also like the soy yogurt.


Yep, that was the first one I tried. Before I tried it, I'd read that one shouldn't expect it to taste like cow's milk & tried to be open minded about it. But, there's just something about soy that is offensive to me. I can even smell it in some skin care products I've used. YUK.


----------



## georgec (Jul 9, 2007)

Txsteader said:


> Yep, that was the first one I tried. Before I tried it, I'd read that one shouldn't expect it to taste like cow's milk & tried to be open minded about it. But, there's just something about soy that is offensive to me. I can even smell it in some skin care products I've used. YUK.


I guess it's an aquired taste. My kids love it, but they have never drank milk from a cow. I don't like to drink it by itself, but if it's on cereal I can handle it.

The older I get (I'm 46) the more lactose intolerent I become, nobody wants to be around me after I have a bowl of ice cream. LOL


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

Dente,

How old is your boy? I think I'd stick with the milk for him. Get the best that you can. You can also get organic non-instant powdered milk and use it for cooking and baking, and mix part of it with the regular milk. It has to be beaten with a beater, however--to get it mixed.

There is so much controversy about soy--I wouldn't take a chance with a child. 

I do love it myself! I have about 1-2 glasses a day. I also have a glass of regular milk per day.

Hey, you SILK-drinkers. ...did you know that the RED carton is organic non-GMO, but some of the other kinds are not? I checked it out thoroughly, and this is what I found out. Kind of sneaky of them, I thought.

JMO


----------



## Bill2054 (11 mo ago)

FWIW, I recently found that I am, again, lactose intolerant. As an infant I could not drink cow's or even my mother's milk. Formulas were not yet widely available nor very good, nutritionaly. Yay, goats!
In the following sixty odd years I mostly lost that sensitivity and enjoyed dairy products immensely. Now they send me straight to the bathroom.
My solution has been to make my own soy milk. Costs about fifty cents per liter, and no icky additives. Several uses for the pulp (okara) produced as well, so there is little waste.
Next project: perfecting soy yogurt. Research seems to indicate partial dairy milk will greatly improve that, which is good because fermentation reduces the amount of lactose to tolerable (for me) levels.
Good luck with your son's diet!


----------

